# φυκάδες (οι) = algae fouling



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Παράδειγμα από εδώ: Στην Ελλάδα παρατηρούνται πολλές φορές περιορισμένες τέτοιες επιφανειακές εκτάσεις υδρόβιων φυτών που όταν εκβάλλονται στις ακτές χαρακτηρίζονται φυσική ρύπανση π.χ. από φύκια, λεγόμενες *φυκάδες*, το μόνιμο πρόβλημα στις παραλίες του Λακωνικού Κόλπου.
Σχετικές φωτό: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&biw=1407&bih=717&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=%22algae+fouling%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=.


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 3, 2011)

Πάντως με τον όρο φυκάδες ή φυκιάδες οι ψαράδες (και οι ψαροντουφεκάδες) δεν εννοούν τις αποθέσεις φυκιών (ζωντανών ή νεκρών) στην παραλία ή στους βράχους της αλλά την ποσειδωνία. Τα νεκρά φύκια που συγκεντρώνονται στην παραλία τα λένε θίνες φυκιών ενώ την υψηλή συγκέντρωση φυτοπλαγκτόν (χάριν υπερτροφισμού) την αναφέρουν ως πλαγκτόν ή γλίτσα των βράχων. Οι φυκάδες είναι τα μεγάλα καφέ μεσογειακά φύκια που βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερα βάθη συνήθως μετά τις αποχές. Δεν ξέρω όμως εάν αυτά μπορούμε να τα ταυτίσουμε με το algae fouling. Μάλλον όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Tsigonias, δώσε μας και τις αποδόσεις των άλλων όρων, ώστε να το φτιάξουμε καλύτερα και σωστότερα το κομμάτι των αντιστοιχιών.


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Για τις φυκιάδες, βρίσκω αρκετά κείμενα που τις ταυτίζουν με τα υποθαλάσσια λιβάδια ποσειδωνίας ή Posidonia (oceanica το είδος της Μεσογείου). Παρά τα ορθογραφικά, το παρακάτω προέρχεται από τον ιστότοπο του υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος (κ.α. καινών δαιμονίων ή όπως αλλιώς το λένε τώρα):
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Στην απλωσιά της άμμου αναπτύσσονται οι *ποσειδώνιες* σε μικρά και μεγάλα λιβάδια. Οι ποσειδώνιες οι γνωστές μας *φυκιάδες* δεν είναι φύκη, αλλά ανώτερα φυτά όπως αυτά της ξηράς που έχουν προσαρμοστεί στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον. Έχουν την επιστημονική ονομασία *Posidonia Oceanica*. Σχηματίζουν εκτεταμένα λιβάδια ή συστάδες στον αμμώδη βυθό κοντά στις ακτές μέχρι το βάθος των 40 μέτρων. Έχουν μακριά φύλλα σαν ταινίες που έχουν μήκος 50 περίπου εκατοστά. Βγάζουν άνθη και καρπούς και οι ρίζες τους στερεώνονται στην άμμο. Σαν φυτά με την χλωροφύλλη που διαθέτουν, φωτοσυνθέτουν με την επενέργεια του ηλιακού φωτός, δημιουργώντας οργανική ύλη από ανόργανα συστατικά, που βρίσκονται στο νερό. Με το οξυγόνο που ελευθερώνεται σαν παραπροϊόν της φωτοσύνθεσης λόγο της μεγάλης έκτασης που καταλαμβάνουν τα λιβάδια της ποσειδώνιας και της παραγωγικότητα της, συμβάλει σημαντικά στην οξυγόνωση του νερού. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ένα τετραγωνικό μέτρο λιβαδιού της ποσειδώνιας παράγει μέσα σε 24ώρες, είκοσι λίτρα οξυγόνου. Όπως στην ξηρά, έτσι και στην θάλασσα, τα ζώα εξαρτώνται από τα φυτά με διάφορους τρόπους.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Στην *Μεσόγειο* τα λιβάδια της ποσειδώνιας, συγκροτούν οικοσυστήματα που αποτελούν τόπους κατοικίας, αναπαραγωγής και ανάπτυξης ενός πλήθους θαλάσσιων οργανισμών, συμβάλλοντας έτσι σημαντικά στην διατήρηση της βιοποικιλότητος. Τα υπολείμματα των φύλλων τους βγαίνουν στις ακτές αλλά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από αυτά συσσωρεύονται στο βυθό. Εκεί με τον καιρό αποσυντίθονται και ξαναμπαίνουν με αυτό τον τρόπο στην τροφική αλυσίδα, συμβάλλοντας έτσι στον βιολογικό κύκλο. Οι ποσειδώνιες με το εκτεταμένο ριζικό τους σύστημα, συμβάλλουν επίσης σημαντικά στην συγκράτηση της άμμου του πυθμένα και έτσι δημιουργούν "πάγκους" που προφυλάσσουν τις παραλίες από την διάβρωση των κυμάτων και των παράκτιων ρευμάτων. Τα λιβάδια της Ποσειδώνιας αποτελούν ένα σημαντικό δείκτη της ρύπανσης των οικοσυστημάτων της ακτής λόγω της ευαισθησίας της στους διαφόρους ρύπους. Αν ξεπεραστεί ένα συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο ανοχής σε αυτούς τότε αρχίζουν να υποχωρούν και τελικά εξαφανίζονται, με συνέπεια την υποβάθμιση του οικοσυστήματος της υποθαλάσσιας περιοχής τους. Η ποσειδώνια απειλείτε σήμερα από την ρύπανση και από άλλες επεμβάσεις του ανθρώπου. Όταν αφήνουμε τα λιβάδια της ποσειδώνιας, για γυρίσουμε στον δικό μας κόσμο, έρχεται συχνό στο νου μας ένα ερώτημα, πιο θα είναι άραγε το μέλλον τους.[/SIZE][/FONT]
​Και για να εμπλουτίσουμε το νήμα και τη Λεξιλογία, εδώ - εκτός από μια αναδημοσίευση άρθρου από το Έθνος με περισσότερα στοιχεία για τις ποσειδωνίες - υπάρχει μια περιγραφή των διάφορων ψαρότοπων με λέξεις πρωτόγνωρες για μένα (τραγάνες, τροκάδες κ.α. εξωτικά). Όσοι πιστοί και γνώστες, προσέλθετε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2011)

Δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να βουτήξω σ' αυτό το ενδιαφέρον νήμα (θα το κάνω όμως σε πρώτη ευκαιρία). Μια παράκληση μόνο: το *πλαγκτόν* να γράφεται μόνο έτσι, *πλαγκτόν*, γιατί δεν είναι μια μεταγραφή που τη διαπραγματευόμαστε, έτσι ή αλλιώς, αλλά λέξη ελληνικότατη («περιπλανώμενο», από ρήμα _πλάζω_). Άλλωστε, όπως σήμερα έχουμε _φυτοπλαγκτόν, ζωοπλαγκτόν, αλιπλαγκτόν, λιμνοπλαγκτόν, ποταμοπλαγκτόν, μικροπλαγκτόν_ και _νανοπλαγκτόν_ (ουφ), οι παλιοί είχαν τις λέξεις _αλίπλαγκτος, αιθερόπλαγκτος, θαλασσόπλαγκτος, ουρανόπλαγκτος, ορείπλαγκτος_ κ.ά. Με πιο ωραίο το _*πολύπλαγκτος*_ («πολυπλάνητος»), που δεν το έχουν τα λεξικά της ΝΕ, αλλά όλο και το ανασταίνει κάποιος.


----------

